# One Hot Drop Top!!



## [email protected] (Apr 6, 2011)

_"....Check out how awesome that rear concave looks back there........"_

*Specs:*
Matte Silver Machined and Stainless Lip VVSCV1's done in 20x9 in the front with 20x10.5 in the rear.

*Want More?*
To check out a bunch more photos from our photoshoot with this ride you can click *here* and if you have some time and want read more about it you can visit our *blog*

Thank you all, feel free to PM/Email me for a fast response!
Don't forget to check out our *website* and *facebook* for more awesome stuff from us.














































*Want More?*
To check out a bunch more photos from our photoshoot with this ride you can click *here* and if you have some time and want read more about it you can visit our *blog*.​


----------

